# Wolf Guard Terminator Build



## Reaper12D (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to get some effective and efficient builds for Space Wolves Terminators for a group of 7 terms.

The idea behind this is that I want to use one elite slot and provide my 3 GH packs a wolf guard in power armor in each and the last seven will be in terminator armor and used with a land raider crusader and have Logan attached. 

Here is the issue, I am not sure what the most optimal build would be. I am not looking to give them all combi-weapons only because of the cost and because I am not fielding a Logan Wing which makes giving them all combi-weapons a bit pointless because they will be supported by other units. 

As of right now I know that I will be using a cyclone missile launcher (possibly two because of the squad size?) and would like to field a storm shield or two as well for invul saves. Most every terminator will have Power swords with the exception of two which will field chainfists (is having two chain fists to many?) 

Just looking to see what you guys recommend. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I think this should probably be in the Army List Section of the Forum.
That being said, I wish somebody would've put that many points in one small space against my Eldar...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally I'd give one an assault cannon, rather than a second cyclone missile launcher. It's a bit pricier but at Heavy 4, Rending and strength 6 you can do a lot of damage to a lot of things, even vehicles if you hit them in the back.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I would go for two chainfists, two stormshields and two assault cannons.

I wouldn't want to just rely on just three attacks in CC, nothing says hello to a leman russ squadron like six chain fist punches.

I'd take the assault cannons because I think they penetrate high AV better than missiles. Obviously check my maths before you go for that


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> I would go for two chainfists, two stormshields and two assault cannons.


I'd go with this. The assault cannons stand a good chance of causing at least a glancing hit on even a LR with a bit of luck on the dice throws. As for chain fists, the make up of your enemy's army should dictate the amount. The more armour, the more CFs.

On another note, if you are using Logan, your WG are not using an elite slot. Pack some more WG goodness in.k:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

the cabbage said:


> I would go for two chainfists, two stormshields and two assault cannons.


Seconding this one


----------

